# Penny's First Christmas ( Pic Included)



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Aw, what a lovely family!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

What a beautiful photo! How did you get the hat to stay on?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

all that jazz said:


> What a beautiful photo! How did you get the hat to stay on?


We didn't use any clips or anything. Everyday for a few days before the picture we put the hat on her so it wouldn't be new to her on picture day so she was used to it so she just wore it.

Rick


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet photo. Penny is sooo fluffy!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What great looking Kids!!!(Penny included!)


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Absolutely lovely family! And Miss Penny is behaving so well too. 

Thank you for sharing.

Viking Queen


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful photo!

Will Santa be leaving a gift for Penny under the Christmas tree?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

You let the boyfriend be in the family picture? Must be serious!

Seriously, it is a great picture... which I have totally come to expect from you, PoodleRick!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

What a lovely family photo


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

Love the matching hats! Great photo.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> *You let the boyfriend be in the family picture? Must be serious!*
> 
> Seriously, it is a great picture... which I have totally come to expect from you, PoodleRick!


He's a really good guy and he makes her happy. And if Rachel isn't happy ain't nobody happy.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Beautiful family photo


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

RunChanter said:


> Beautiful photo!
> 
> Will Santa be leaving a gift for Penny under the Christmas tree?


Oh yeah. Just don't know what yet. Suggestions?

Rick


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a beautiful Picture! Penny and the group are all cute! 

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Fabulous picture Rick. Lovely kids & boyfriend. Penny is a hit, she sure is looking beautiful. Wonder what she's getting for Xmad?


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Beautiful*

Thank you for sharing your family photo!
All family members look great!
I am going to try your advice about the hat with our antlers for our Santa photo!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Good looking kids, regal Poodle...They all grow up so fast. (Sigh)


----------



## Yasmin (Nov 4, 2014)

Lovely photo!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Adorable! Hope your first Christmas is lovely Penny!!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. Penny really appreciates the kind words. 

Rick


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Such a nice looking bunch of kids! Including Penny. Great Xmas photo!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

What a beautiful picture of your family!!! How did you get the people to stand still??lol... Penny has grown to be such an elegant lady!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

My normal routine for something new is to introduce it gradually like I did with the hat. I normally take this pic with the kids and Spoo on the floor. This is Beau from 2012.










Or when the kids were younger, 2009, one of the kids were on the stool and Beau sitting. 










But those compositions didn't work with Penny's size, she's much smaller than Beau. You can see Beau was a big boy. Penny though is pretty fearless and very athletic so I just put her on the stool and stayed with her for a few minutes and she was totally cool with it. As far as getting the people to stand still I promised them treats.


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Poodle grin*

Beau's poodle grin with the Santa hat tipped slightly is so cute!
Your suggestions on practicing with a hat (or in our case antlers) was pretty successful. Thanks.
Have wonderful holiday.


----------

